# Inbreeding



## Joey_C (Nov 15, 2005)

Question... Can p's have problems from being inbred? If you have a batch of fry grow together, shoal together, and mate together, does this pose a problem? I don't have any breeding p's right now, but this seems like a possible problem. I wouldn't want to end up with some backwoods bayou p's that squeel like pigs.
View attachment 84326


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Joey_C said:


> Question... Can p's have problems from being inbred? If you have a batch of fry grow together, shoal together, and mate together, does this pose a problem? I don't have any breeding p's right now, but this seems like a possible problem. I wouldn't want to end up with some backwoods bayou p's that squeel like pigs.
> View attachment 84326


found this
Will rbp's that are siblings breed together?

Inbreeding, What problems....


----------

